# Thread's & Posts disappearing



## Havesomethingtosay

Have had two over the past week and not a single warning or PM. Today's was in response to msg 19.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/52564-question-ld-persons-2.html

Where I suggested what the poster should do. He actually responded and did not seem upset at my post, but it was gone. I will admit I called him PATHETIC, not knowing what to do.

Last week a whole thread I started (and about 12 responses) pulled. No fighting or back and forths escalating and certainly tame by TAM standards.

Can anyone explain why?

thanks,


----------



## ItMatters

I think you called him a name which isn't allowed- even if the poster didn't seem offended you still broke that rules of conduct, right?


----------



## Havesomethingtosay

ItMatters said:


> I think you called him a name which isn't allowed- even if the poster didn't seem offended you still broke that rules of conduct, right?


Then tell me and I will remove it. It was what I refer to as tough love and if there is a problem am happy to edit or the word could have been removed. I have no interest in reposting but was making I think an important point. 

To be deleted and no warning given defeats the purpose. Heck I've had worse hurled at me.


----------



## TBT

jennifer1986 had a similar question and mods responded in her thread if you want to have a look.


----------



## Halien

While I wasn't the moderator who addressed your post and thread, I reviewed them, so I'll try to explain.

The reply you referenced was deleted for violating forum rules in regards to treating other members with respect, and avoiding personal attacks. This is a moderated forum. That does not imply that members who violate the rules will be given the option of cleaning up their thread, or will receive coaching on the proper interpretation of the rules. The moderator obviously chose not to ban you, as an established member, but merely deleted the thread. 

The thread that was deleted violated the rules of the Sex section.

The caption at the top of the sex section reminds members of the scope of the sex section. It says: _Sex in Marriage Sexual problems are common in many relationships. This section is for discussions about sexuality. Please limit discussions to those asking for help with a problem and those offering advice. Any other threads may be deleted. _

Your thread provided a positive status update, but it did not fit within the guidelines of "limiting the discussion to those asking for help with a problem." It was deleted, as per the Sex section rules.

The section is difficult to moderate. Two similar threads might violate the scope of the sex section, but one of those two can be offensive to some, while the other isn't. Yet if you delete only the one that offends a few people, while both violate forum rules, many members will justifiably cry fowl.


----------



## Chris H.

I revised the rules of the sex section today in hopes that it will be clearer to everyone. Please pay extra special attention to the last paragraph:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html#post19540


----------

